# Angel Fish not right



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a community tank with mostly rasboras, and 4 small angelfish
its a 46 gallon tank. all parameters are good 0/0/10-20
ph is about 7.4
temp about 78 f

one of the angels started swimming funny a couple of weeks ago
it is if he is struggling to stay up. His head is always pointing up almost straight
He still eats and have never seen any other fish be aggressive towards him

I hav moved him to a 10 gallon med tank
not sure what to treat with. I have treated with METRO but no success
was thinking of maybe treating with salt

he now just sits in one corner of the tank and only swims up when i put food in and he eats aggressively

i am stumped and not sure what to do with this beautiful angelfish


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Few questions:
Can we get a pic? Might help to diagnose.

What do you feed? How often do you feed it? while in the qt try to lower feedings. Give him shelled peas to increase fiber intake to encourage poo.

Seeing how this has been going on for a couple weeks you may not have much time. Are the eyes cloudy? If so fungal. If he wasn't eating the may be parasite.

Dosing salt may help if it's a swim bladder issue. Either way it can't hurt.

While in the qt do daily small water changes. Pull out a gallon put in a gallon. Is the qt cycled? If not put an established filter on the tank to help begin the process. Also lower the temp slowly to help increase oxygen. If today it's 79 tomorrow morning put down to 78, then the next morning put to 77, go down to 75.

Is there any physical damage to the outer part of the fish? If so salt and melafix. Just because you see now aggression it may have happened once and once is enough to damage something internally. He may have also hurt himself we just don't know.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So I feed the fish cichlid flakes...a few flakes every day which he eats up greedily
There is no cloudy eyes and no signs pf any physical damage

The fish was put into a cycled tank that contained some baby calvus and is fully cycled

I have attached a couple of pictures (not the greatest quality)

The fish seems perfectly fine except for the fact it struggles to swim and just rests on the bottom when not eating


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Did you ever dose salt? Salt is a blanket protection it won't treat any one thing but it will help all things. How does the poop look?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I did dose salt starting yesterday and did a water change today and dosed at appropriate levels
I am doing 1 tablespoon for 5 gallons, so 2 tbsp for 10 gallons

Am really perplexed as to what the issue may be


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

How long have you been dosing with salt?

If yesterday was the first time give it a week with PWC, closely monitored params, and salt doses. I'm not sure if you can treat melafix, pimafix, clout, or any other meds simultaneously.

Just monitor him. Maintain a stable tank temp, lower the lighting schedule, tank params, and keep a close eye on any new symptom that may appear. It sounds like a swim blaster issue but it may be as simple as he has been shunned by the group and taking the beta male position. Either way I hope he gets better. Watch the poo


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

The poo is ok not stringy just normal

I will continue with daily water changes and salt treatment

I may add some melafix as I have some


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Swim bladder. Issue.

If its going on for a while just kill the fish.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know if I like that course of action

If it is a swim bladder issue, surely there must be something that can be done...


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Shelled peas, salt, and 20%-30% daily water changes. Also closely monitor parameters. This won't go away instantly, give it time.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Swim bladder issue is one of those problems that is verry hard to cure.

You dont know the cause of the swimbladder issue. If the swimbladder is already damaged most of the time it wont get any better.

If you have a seperate tank you can try this.

Add as much water so that the fish is barely able to swim. Over the next week slowly raise the water level.

See what it does. But dont get your hopes up.

Salt doesnt really do that much for swim bladder issues. Let alone for anything else. (Not really a salt guy)

Feeding peas is useless. The fish isnt constipated.

Fresh water is always good.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

That is exactly what I am doing
I have lowered the water as low as possible, that still allows the heater to be submerged so it will continue to work
with water this low, however I have no filter now in the tank

I will do a water change daily, and add appropriate salt
I will slowly raise the water level a little each day

I tried feeding peas but the fish doe not eat them. It only eats flakes

It has been in its 10 gallon tank now for well over a week. Other than struggling to swim, it looks fine and continues to eat aggressively

I am open to any other ideas, even if it seems far fetched. I really want to save this fish as its a really nice looking one


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

If it is as low as in the picture it isnt low enough. Put the heater flat on the ground.

Lower it more. So that the body of the fish is just under water.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

that is a picture before i lowered the water

the water is now as low as possible to allow the heater to work


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

well, after it seemed like the Angel was getting better, I found it dead this morning

Thanks to all who offered help


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for the loss, I wish I could have been of more assistance


----------

